
Viacom so devastated by piracy that CEO only gets $50 million raise - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/11/viacom-so-devastated-by-piracy-that-ceo-only-gets-50m-raise.ars
======
RyanCumley
That's the funniest piece of relatavistic morality I've read in a while. Nice.

